# Sexing it up over here



## ston-loc

Haha loving it

This is a Pineapple Express's fimmed trident top

Anyone one else's showing yet? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Well my goodness isn't she a nice looking girl...


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Rose! Have been having the plants out all day, and under lights inside all night still. June 1st is od full time. Into their 30 gallon totes soon after


----------



## Kindbud

yeah i got a few im watching pretty sure their females gonna keep watching to make sure


----------



## Kindbud

and i love the fimm job u did their ston!


----------



## Rosebud

Did they go out today Ston-?


----------



## ston-loc

Yup yup. Still going to bring the Nurse Larry's in under the t5's for a bit. Really need to get my totes mixed and ready for the big girls to move into 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Looking dark green and happy...Look out now!


----------



## Kindbud

looking great man


----------



## SmokinMom

Lookin good ston.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks guys and gals


----------



## ston-loc

I didn't really intend for this thread to be my grow journal this year, but why not. Has a fun title, haha. I guess I'll start now. Growing two high CBD plants, from fem seed, strain is Cannatonic. Really interested to see the results. Have two local spots that grew it out and they tested in at 14% cbd to 1.7% thc, other 14% cbd to .06% thc. Iterested to see how they'll do outdoors. If they turn out good enough I plan to get them tested, and make some cbd concentrates that are not commonly available.
  I also have a Pineapple Express from fem seed, and two Cali Connection Larry OG from regular seeds. Those 5 seeds were planted on 4/20. So far the PE and one of the Larry's are showing female. Cant tell with the rest yet.
  After that, planted a Nurse Larry on 5/8 and it got stunted for some reason. Sat stagnant, but green, no new growth for two weeks. Planted 2 more nurse larrys over 5/23 weekend, and returned from the holiday weekend to all 3 doing great. All of them are in "gallon" pots right now. Not sure what I'm going to do yet. Only have 5 of my 30 gallon totes to use. Then a hodgepodge of other smaller sized pots. Kind of depends how many females I get I guess. 
  Getting to the grow show now! The five earliest ones are outdoors in direct sun all day and stay out at night as of 6/1.  The three Nurse Larry's stay out in the sun all day, and I'm bringing them in under t5's at night still.
  Yard is smelling nice already! Have one on me :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Digging the structure on them after the two FIM jobs 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Looking.great ston u should.transplant the bigger ones soon!


----------



## Rosebud

dear sexingitup, lovely grow you have going. Greenest of mojo on this years out door grow...ROCK iT!


----------



## ston-loc

That's the plan in the next day or two Kindbud. Thanks Rose


----------



## Kindbud

Cool cool take some pics after u transplant!!


----------



## ston-loc

Transplant day. The three empties will have the nurse Larry's in them. Left two are the only confirmed females so far. Pineapple Express and one of the Larry og's 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

looking good man


----------



## Kindbud

how old is the biggest one??


----------



## ston-loc

All five of those seeds were planted on 4/20, so about 6 and a half weeks since they sprouted


----------



## Kindbud

cool my biggest ones are the same age lets see whose get biggest my biggest one is a lil over 4 foot now iill put some new pics in my journal soon


----------



## ston-loc

I'm a big bondage grower Kind. They still usually get tall, but I go for girth. Growing bushes over here. Check out picks in the last couple years links in my sig.


----------



## 1username

ston-loc, you have the greenest of green thumbs around! Awesome looking plants, and yard.

I've been pokin around the passion since 07, and just love it here.

Looking forward to watching these get large 


peaceness


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks dude


----------



## Kindbud

ston ive seen ur grows lol they wear not short plants lol


----------



## ston-loc

Hahaha,,   thanks for the laugh. You're right haha


----------



## Kindbud

haha no problem...... next time i water them i will take some new pic of all the tiny plants hahahaha lol


----------



## ston-loc

Thought this was a cool shot. Haven't put out ladybugs in years. Was a pleasant surprise 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I love that shot! So nice. Just stopped in to say hey... pictures sometime soon please!


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Rose, me too!  Gonna be going to town with some bondage this weekend. Seem to have taken to the new pots and soil well enough to mess with them a little.

Here ya go. 

View attachment nurselarrys6.12.jpg


View attachment canna16.12.jpg


View attachment cann26.12.jpg


View attachment larry6.12.jpg


View attachment larry26.12.jpg


View attachment pineappleexpress6.12.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Awesome Ston-! I will be watching ever detail....  Great pic's, great line up.. Woo hoo, let it all begin.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Rose! Had another one just now. This still a ladybug? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Yes that is still a lady bird beetle... Lady bug... Are thy finding stuff to eat? That would be a cool picture blown up and on the wall...


----------



## ston-loc

Not sure, but I assume they're eating something if I keep seeing them. I actually have seen some kind of tiny little yellowish orange bug on a couple of the plants, that I have never seen before. Crawl pretty fast, and are visible to the naked eye relatively easy. Not sure what they are. Not sure if theyre bad, and I should spray something. Havent really seen any damage from them yet either. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kindbud

looking good ston i have seen a few lady bugs on mine but no yellow ones like that  i just updated my journal my ones in the totes are exploding


----------



## Kindbud

and does that yellow orange bug look kinda like a ant??


----------



## ston-loc

Looks just like a ladybug, but yellow and super long antennae. Seen some more questionable bugs, possible eggs, and some spiders and webs. Going to need to do something.

Am I just too :stoned: or does this look male? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Looking like boy parts to me darnit.


----------



## ston-loc

That's what I was thinking. This is one of the femmed Cannatonic plants. Bummed was hoping it was the stable high CBD strain I had heard. Have one more yet to sex so we'll see. 

Gonna wait to pull this and keep a close eye, cause that's still tiny and way zoomed in to show you guys.


----------



## Kindbud

yeah id wait to pull it i cant tell from the pic to blurry


----------



## Rosebud

For sure Ston-wait til you see that maddening sight.... Sometimes i feel like a gynecologist with my plants, every day, in their business. It takes so long sometimes for them to really show.


----------



## ston-loc

Hahaha, totally Rose! Two of the six showed female back 5/28, other six nothing yet. Until seeing this today on the one Cannatonic. Digging around tryin to see their sex is how I'm finding all these bug signs too. Don't really see any chewed up stuff. Just little orangey bugs some small spiders and what might be egg sacks (little white dot things). What would be a good spray to get rid of them? I have some azamax, but I thought that was only good for leaf and root eaters


----------



## Rosebud

I really like the sns stuff. www.sierranaturalscience.com    I use it and can get it from my grow store or on line.  There is a SNS 217 for spider mites. I use 209... a systemic made from rosemary, i think. It is great stuff... They even have one for mold and mildew..  Get yourself some..


----------



## Kindbud

i have been using general hydro azamax and dyna gro neem oil for years good stuff the combo and a couple drops of dish soap always work for me


----------



## 1username

Rosebud said:


> I really like the sns stuff. www.sierranaturalscience.com    I use it and can get it from my grow store or on line.  There is a SNS 217 for spider mites. I use 209... a systemic made from rosemary, i think. It is great stuff... They even have one for mold and mildew..  Get yourself some..




I use the same sns209 ston-loc and can say it works great. I used it just to fend off some harmless fungus gnats that I couldn't stand seeing buzzing around in my tent.

From sierranaturalscience:

*SNS209 Systemic Insect Control*

*Water it in, Wipes em out*

 SNS-209 provides a barrier for plants to protect them against  damaging insects. The SNS-209 barrier is harmless to the plant but  distasteful to mites and other insects.
SNS-209 Systemic Insect Control is made up of 100% pure botanical  extracts that are highly water soluble. The botanical extracts are all  food grade GRAS (generally recognized as safe) materials.
SNS-209 Systemic Insect Control is exempt from EPA registration under  minimum risk pesticide exempted under FIFRA section 25(b).
*How It Works*

 Spider mites, White flies, Nematodes, Scales and other insects  destroy plant cells by sucking out their fluids or chewing up the cell  walls. SNS-209s unique formula works by allowing the plant to uptake a  small amount of rosemeric acid from the rosemary plant. As the plant  distributes the rosemeric acid throughout its cell walls, a barrier is  soon constructed. When an insect starts to suck or chew on the plant it  comes in contact with the rosemeric acid and causes the insect to stop  eating and move on.
*Advantages*

 The first advantage is long term control. A foliar application of an  insecticide is constantly exposed to the elements. Rainfall, irrigation  and sunlight all play a part in the dilution of the insecticide. A  systemic product is protected by the elements because it remains inside  the plants leaves, stems or blades.
The second advantage of systemic insecticides over conventional  insecticides is that the entire plant is protected from attack by  insects, grubs, mites. Root systems, stems and leaf portions of the  plant all contain a small amount of SNS-209, not just the leaf surface.
*Uses*

 SNS-209 Systemic Insect Control can be used on a wide variety of  plants, vegetables, and even trees. SNS-209 Systemic Insect Control can  be used on fruits, vegetables, and plants including apples, apricots,  beets, broccoli, cabbage, carrots, cauliflower, celery, cherries,  chives, corn, cucumbers, peppers, tomatoes, parsley, fuchsia, roses,  flowers, houseplants, etc.
 Applying SNS-209 is easy, adding it every time you water or fertilize.
Just 2 mL per liter is enough to start giving your plants the protective  edge against insects. Over the course of several days of adding  SNS-209 to your water or fertilizer regiment, your plants will  accumulate rosemary (rosemeric acid) throughout the plant. As the  insects try to draw out any fluids, it will not taste the same and they  will leave. You will notice that the insects will stay away from this  plant as they try to find another.
 Discontinue using SNS-209 in the water or fertilizing regiment one  to two weeks before harvest and allow the rosemary to flush out of your  plants naturally.




hope you dont mind me sharing that here and I can certainly remove it if you'd like. I am in no way affiliated with the company, but really liked their product as it allows organic control and is friendly to our planet.


cheers ston and wow it looks like fun over in your yard!


:48:


----------



## ston-loc

Cool. No worries, thanks for the info. 

Looking like the second unsexed Larry might be a male too. Too early to confirm, but I'm watching close.


----------



## MR1

I give all my plants a shot of 209 whether they need it or not just to get a jump on any pests that might show up. To bad about the males.


----------



## ston-loc

Enough of the male talk. Pallet cleanser :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Woo hoo!!!!!!!  Finally!!!!!!


----------



## 1username

dang you could floss your teeth with those!

nice


----------



## Kindbud

sucks they wear males nice 2 see u got another girl!! still wait on most of mine


----------



## ston-loc

Been a little bit since a group shot. Def growing. Fimmed the three nurse Larry's and was out of town for a day. Come back and they seem way bigger. Gotta love it 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Those are some happy plants right there!


----------



## Kindbud

looking good thier bud


----------



## 1username

Looks epic ston-loc! Such a nice healthy shade of green.

These will be so fun to watch through your season.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ston-loc

Time for some S&M :48: 
Got the two small pot Nurse Larry's tied up today. Need to get the big ones soon cause they're going vertical quick these days 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

poor little girl.


----------



## ston-loc

Oh she likes it!  Just wait and see


----------



## ston-loc

Got the female Pineapple Express lst'd 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

coming along nicely ston!!


----------



## Rosebud

I know they will turn and face the sky any minute... Great job.


----------



## ston-loc

Haha, yup. Gotta pick up some more pipe cleaners. Still nothing new on the sexing front. Patiently watching :stoned: Thanks Rose


----------



## ston-loc

Really weird, both Cannatonic are showing pistils, even the one I thought was showing male. Going to keep a close eye on it. 

Here's the Pineapple Express a day after tying her up. Going to be a big ol bush 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

:48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Got all but the one Larry lst'd. Need to drill some holes in that pot. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

A day latet 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Results 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Last one got laid out today. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

:48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

looking great bud


----------



## Dman1234

Nice Ston. very nice Bro.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks guys!


----------



## ston-loc

The Larry is throwing some massive fan leaves. Almost as big as the satoris I grew that I thought were beasts 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Nice~


----------



## Kindbud

looking great ston! i just put some new pics up check em out


----------



## ston-loc

Getting fun out in the yard. Two still haven't shown definite sex, though I'm leaning male for both. Have 6 female and all seem to be thriving. Took to the LST great, and are now super wide, and start to shoot vertical all around. Without digging through the larger ones, you cant really tell where the actual top is.
So here ya go, the six females first
*Pineapple Express
*Larry OG
*Cannatonic
*Cannatonic
*Nurse Larry in the 30 gal tote
*Nurse Larry in the 5 gal pot

Two unsexed yet
*Nurse Larry in a 5 gal pot
*Larry OG in the 10-15 ish gallon pot

:48: Thanks for looking 

View attachment PE7-6.jpg


View attachment Larry7-6.jpg


View attachment canna7-6.jpg


View attachment canna17-6.jpg


View attachment NLIII7-6.jpg


View attachment NL7-6.jpg


View attachment NLIIII7-6.jpg


View attachment Larry10gal7-6.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

nice and green ston


----------



## ston-loc

:stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

looks like a female to me but could be wrong


----------



## Rosebud

WHat the heck is that in your last picture????

Everything else looks just beautiful. Love your grow!


----------



## ston-loc

Rosebud said:


> WHat the heck is that in your last picture????
> 
> Everything else looks just beautiful. Love your grow!



Was hoping you guys could tell me! Looks like balls, no?

Thanks Rose! :48:


----------



## Kindbud

i see what looks like a pistol on the left side towards the middle of the pic idk tho


----------



## ston-loc

Adios compadre 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Good riddance you boy you!


----------



## Kindbud

that sucks i had 2 i pulled yesterday they wear small tho got 16 girls and 10 small one that im waiting on to show their sex


----------



## ston-loc

This is that same one from the previous pic. Was waiting for definitive boy parts before pulling it. Today a ball on a stalk. Boom done. Was just a little root bound in that pot haha 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

lol i bet im hoping i can get away with using the 5 gallon buckets i got but i know gonna have to put a few of the bigger ones in totes


----------



## ston-loc

Dude this was in a 10-15 ish gallon pot! Says #15 on it, but seems smaller. Still have two in 5gallon root booster pots that were started later. Started Memorial Day weekend. Still gonna be big daily watering for sure


----------



## Kindbud

yea for sure 5 gallons got to do mine every 2 days if its hot but im gonna push a couple to the limit in a 5 gallon and see how big i can get them i can get away with it i think


----------



## Rosebud

I did 5 gallon pots for half a summer outdoors last year and changed up to 10. Watering constantly and feeding. IT was a good learning experience. This year i have one in the ground (so far) and it is SO MUCH EASIER.


----------



## ston-loc

Party tonight. Bout as out of site as they're getting.. Everyone coming over knows anyhow, but out of direct sight,  less attention about em 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Took me a minute to find them. Have fun!


----------



## Kindbud

have u ever had any problem with ants??


----------



## ston-loc

Last one showed its balls today. So culled and gone. 

Final girl lineup. Two Cannatonic, Two Nurse Larry's, One Larry OG, and One Pineapple Express. They are definitely starting to stretch out. Had some small grasshoppers eating on a few of them. Lots of torn up leaves. Trying to end that asap. 

Thanks for looking 

View attachment girls.jpg


View attachment 714Canna2.jpg


View attachment 714Canna.jpg


View attachment 714NL2.jpg


View attachment 714NL.jpg


View attachment 714Larry.jpg


View attachment 714PE.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

looking nice ston sucks about the male atleast you got 6 big girls!!! im have the same problem with grasshoppers its not to bad only a few leaves watered and sprayed with some neem to try to keep em of my girls


----------



## ston-loc

:stoned: My therapy chair 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Just be careful,,those freaken plastic chairs will fold and drop ya like a bad habit.LOL


----------



## MR1

Don't fall of that perch man, well at least you would have a soft landing.:fly:


----------



## ston-loc

:rofl: that smiley


----------



## Rosebud

Ston!~ love pic 97..What a shot. I want to sit there. Your plants are kicking it.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Rose! :48:


----------



## ston-loc

So I spaced them apart a bit. Also cut all the bondage loose. They're all climbing for the sky. Also picked up some sns209 and just since Saturday already seems like less critters flying around and buzzing the plants. Can't show the pics cuz my kids the size comparison, haha, but in the last two weeks they've all grown 1-2 feet. Here's a current one 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Oh, and also, Cannatonic is a thirsty strain! Two gallons of water and 24 hours later get home from work to both of them sagging and sad looking bone dry. Today upped those two to three gallons and got runoff. We'll see how they look tomorrow after work.


----------



## Kindbud

ston im using 5+ gal for my totes u need to be giving em more so u dont have to water so much


----------



## ston-loc

I don't mind watering daily. Its my therapy and how I decompress after crappy days of work :48: Just need to figure what each strain needs so I'm not stressing them getting too dry. Got home today and seems like three gallons is good for the cannatonic.


----------



## Kindbud

word my therapy is sitting by my girls and smoking a joint :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Time lapsed shots are always fun. Dated back two weeks 7/10 then just now today 7/24 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

:stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Crazy good.


----------



## ston-loc

Cleaned up undercarriages today :48: Now time for the pool! Hope everyone's having a good weekend 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

:48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

cool looking good im probably gonna do a clean up at the end of the month


----------



## ston-loc

Larry's jungle gym :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Horizontal growing  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

looking awesome ston nice thick stalk!!


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks dude!


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice Job Ston


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks WH 

Pineapple Express seems to be starting to flower the soonest. Larry OG seems like it's starting too. All the others are just grow grow growing! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

ive got 2 that are about a week into flowering white hairs every where the rest all look like they are beginning to flower i think in a week or so all of mine will be flowering i already started bloom nutes have u or are u still waitin


----------



## ston-loc

I've started transition to bloom mixture of gh3 on the two that are showing. Still just veg Lucas formula on the others until they start throwing hairs more.


----------



## WeedHopper

I grew PE couple yrs ago outside. It was a great plant,and tough as nails.


----------



## ston-loc

It's been the easiest so far this year. Rolling right along looking great. 

Few of them have passed me up now. Fun fun fun 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Nurse Larry's up front are doing awesome too! :48: Thanks for stopping in 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

nice!


----------



## WeedHopper

This was my PE grow in my Veggie garden.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=822481&postcount=18


----------



## ston-loc

Right on dude. Looked good!


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks,,but yours looks much better. Green Mojo


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks man.

The five gallon black pot is pretty comical! The plant is almost taller than me, and huge trunk, in the tiny pot :rofl:


----------



## ston-loc

Here's one of the Pineapple Express. Looking like an angelic glow coming off her 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Ston~ i am out cutting up NL and keep hearing you tell me to clean it up good. This is like aerobics... Taking a break, just wanted you to know I have never heard your voice in my life and I am hearing your voice.   No it isn't too much satori either.


----------



## Kindbud

someones high^^^^ LOL


----------



## ston-loc

:48:  :banana:


----------



## Kindbud

LoL just got done smokin a j maybe some dabs next :48:


----------



## ston-loc

First trichomes of the season :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

looking great!! whats that 7-10 days? ii got 1 thats about that far


----------



## ston-loc

Not sure. Without looking back, I think week and a half to two weeks


----------



## Kindbud

word i got to post some new pics but been lazy and busy


----------



## Kindbud

think mine are a lil ahead of urs 

View attachment IMG_0569.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

:stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Growing trees 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

aahhh bout the same id say cant believe they started this early


----------



## Kindbud

u and me both! nice thick stem!!


----------



## ston-loc

Gonna be colas colas colas! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

and more colas!!


----------



## Kindbud

whats ur tallest one ston?


----------



## ston-loc

The top of that last pics canopy is about 6-6 1/2 ft off its soil. The plant is about 6' around with a pretty even canopy


----------



## ston-loc

This was one I had splain flat. Super wide and low. The Preflower stretching she's cleared 4 1/2 ft now 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

word they r looking great!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

jeeeeeez  that thing is a TANK...  :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Happy Friday my friends :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MR1

Very nice , happy frieday to you also.


----------



## ston-loc

Really weird. Now that the Larry OG stretched and is starting to flower, really seeming spaced out and lanky. Was super bushy with huge fans during veg. Now not so much. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Not a bad morning view from the kitchen window :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

nice view lol love the skull lights!!!


----------



## ston-loc

Some size perspective. My 4'2" little helper  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Now that is perspective!!! Beautimous.


----------



## WeedHopper

Plants are looking nice,,but better watch out for that big eyed grass hopper.LOL


----------



## buddogmutt

Very nice


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks everyone :48: Getting fun! The Pineapple Express is budding up nicely


----------



## Kindbud

looking nice ston


----------



## ston-loc

Getting fun

Larry OG looking like it's going to be an easy trimmer 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Pineapple Express is starting to bulk up nicely :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MR1

Nice to see them buds Ston, my outdoor plants are not budding yet.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks MR1. These two are the farthest along. Three of the others have just begun, and still waiting on the last one to get going


----------



## Kindbud

nice! and yeah that og looks like a easy trimmer low leaf to bud ratio


----------



## ston-loc

Fun fun fun 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Not a bad view out the back window :stoned: starting to smell great around here. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

:fly: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

they r filling out nicely ston!! they r gonna have some killer colas soon!!


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks dude


----------



## ston-loc

Pineapple Express is filling up nicely. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

First to start flower, and the shortest one. All of the others have shot taller than me. Had to start staking the Larry OG yesterday. Sagging from weight already.


----------



## Rosebud

I am trying really hard not to be jealous. Those look fab!!!!


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Rose! Here's a few more. First a group shot. See the nurse Larry's? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

The massive Cannatonic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

The Larry OG 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Nice!


----------



## bud88

Ston, How many weeks in flowering for the Pineapple Express?  They are all amazing!!!!!:48:


----------



## ston-loc

Outdoors, so an estimate but I'd say roughly 4 weeks give or take


----------



## bud88

Ston, I was admiring your girls again and at first I didnt realize how huge and bushy the Cannatonic actually is!! Shes going to be a big producer for sure!!  Green mojo for the finish!


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks bud :48:

Have a feeling it will need a lot of staking once weight hits, with all the horizontal growth.


----------



## WeedHopper

Love PE. She grows really well. Tough as nails.


----------



## Capone

Good **** bro. ilike these kinda post.


----------



## ston-loc

Having some fun with a macro lense 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Larry seems to be filling out a lot in the last couple days too 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MR1

Getting frosty there Ston.


----------



## Kindbud

Looking killer what week are you on?? Looks like 3-4 to me not long till u have some trimming to do my friend i got 1 smaller 1 thats got 3 weeks left on it love this time of year :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Just scrolling back to see, looks like almost 4 weeks give or take on the Pineapple Express and Larry Og.

Thanks guys. This is when it starts getting fun. Nerve racking also, but fun. The house is smelling great these warm days with the back windows open all day :fly:

Here's a cool one of the wide Cannatonic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Gone for two and a half days and come home to crazy growth! Awesome how much they'll grow when you don't see them for a bit. 

Nurse Larry is getting frosty 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Picked up two mantis egg sack deals at the store today. We'll see how this works.

Also spent a couple hours staking and tying today. All six of them are putting on weight. Trying to figure out actual flower times to get a ballpark on these strains, since all are new this year. The pineapple express and Larry will definitely be done the soonest.


----------



## ston-loc

Do these look like some kind of lady bug just hatched on my plant? Or something bad just infest? Just watering spotted a cluster of like twenty of them. :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

:48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

First night nug shot. Love it! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I love it too.!


----------



## Kindbud

very nice indeed :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Alright, first time on the actual PC in a bit. Bulk update of how they're all looking. First a group shot with the fence as a size reference. Cyclone fence is 6 ft high.

Then in order of how far along they seem.
-Pineapple Express
-Larry OG. Aint the prettiest girl out there, but she's producing
-Cannatonic getting long colas bulking up
-Nurse Larry in the 5 gallon pot
-Nurse Larry in the 30 gallon pot

Not pictured the super wide cannatonic. Thought I got a pic of it, but didn't.

Getting fun out there. Can feel the tendinitis flaring up all ready with the work to come. It'll be all worth it though. :48: 

View attachment SeptGroup.jpg


View attachment SeptPE.jpg


View attachment SeptLarry.jpg


View attachment SeptCanna.jpg


View attachment SeptNL5gal.jpg


View attachment SeptNL30gal.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Looking great bud!


----------



## Rosebud

Holy buds batman....you are a good ways ahead of me... Looking fantastic.  Beautiful.


----------



## ston-loc

Colas colas everywhere colas! Closest is the farthest behind wide Cannatonic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

killer night shot!


----------



## ston-loc

Morning all. Getting there. Day at a time. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

time flys they will be done in no time :48:


----------



## ston-loc

That last pic up close 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Got a ways to go no amber still some clear 3 weeks my guess :48:


----------



## Kindbud

But i like 25 to 50 percent amber i like that couch lock


----------



## ston-loc

A better few 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

:48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

They are nice and cloudy actualy how long u think u got?


----------



## ston-loc

Yeah, outta a ton of mixed clear and blurry pics Im seeing damnear all cloudy. Was thinking this one was going to go another week or two. Found first small spot of rot in a super dense giant cola though. Pending how quick that starts happening might at least start to pull this one to salvage. I'm good with all cloudy for some of it.


----------



## Kindbud

Yeah i hear ya id pull it to if i started seeing much rot i had to pull 2 at just a few ambers because of them being to close to a creek and lost 1/4 od it to rot smh lil bros mista u cant learn without making mistakes but he finally got thag he needs to listen to me after i let him do them too by himself and he saw how small they wear compaired too mine lol


----------



## ston-loc

:48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

gorgeous lol :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Growing trees :fly:

First two are both Cannatonic
Third one is a Nurse Larry that was stunted as a seedling and eventually took off growing sideways out of the soil 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Second Cannatonic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

And that nurse Larry 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Nice stalks!!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Holy tree trunks Batman....  :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks guys :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Ugh!!!! Stupid rain in the forecast. Hadn't gotten to building the frame to cover them. Best I could do with only hours after work today to cover them somehow. Hopefully they're wrong and it passes us. Then off these come. Looks awful. Feel bad for the girls. Like wearing a condom,.. No fun :rofl: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

My plants have gotten rained on 3 times in the last 10 daya or so a few times it poured on em like a down pour they are ok just got a lil beaten up nothing bad tho i cant cover them so what i do that u can do is i got a small changeable hand blower thats jot to loud works really well blows pretty hard but not too hard..... every morning after a rain i go out and spend a couple mins on each plant blowing the rain and moisture off the buds and leafs i have seen lot less bud rot since i started blowing em off after rains super dewy mornings etc just a idea :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Hmm, that is a good idea thanks. Still though, three of the six are so stacked right now with super dense colas. If water soaks em im screwed. The other three arent too far behind either. 
One thing visible also though, how wide and massive that low splain cannatonic actually is with the white background :rofl: love it! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Pineapple Express will be coming down within the week. At least all the main colas. They're all cloudy, and I've just killed three caterpillars that destroyed the top three inches of the colas they were on. Which is starting rot 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

This Larry OG will be next. Probably not for another week or two, depending. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MR1

Looking real nice there Ston-loc. Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks dude


----------



## ston-loc

Go time for the PE :fly: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

oh yeah she looks ready to me bud!!


----------



## ston-loc

Four hours first day of pulling the Pineapple Express. Just a handful of branches and it barely looks touched 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MR1

I liked the Pineapple Express I grew indoors, yours looks good.


----------



## Kindbud

Really that took u 4 hrs that looks like 2-4 ozs i can do that in a hr :48: trim faster grasshopper


----------



## Kindbud

It looks killer tho keep it up! Trim smoke trim trim smoke trim :48: and it goes on and on


----------



## ston-loc

:48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Nice! :48:


----------



## ston-loc

One of the babies stuck around and is all grown up :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MR1

Cool.


----------



## MR1

I have a stragler too Ston, good to see they are still on the job. 

View attachment P1000047 (800x602).jpg


----------



## MiGrowB

ston-loc said:


> Yup yup. Still going to bring the Nurse Larry's in under the t5's for a bit. Really need to get my totes mixed and ready for the big girls to move into



is this years grow? I clicked on the link and it just took me to a thread topics page mate


----------



## ston-loc

This is right now dude. 

So major issues. Have had the temp covers off, and a storm hit this morning. Thought they were atleast staked good enough.... Nope. Came home from work to tons of snapped branches. Soaking wet. 
Left work early to come TCB. Spent the last 7 hours salvaging what I could. Didn't ruin me, but just threw a wrench in the gears. Harvested a ton. And cut off all the snapped branches. Have them hanging whole right now, so they'll have to get dry trimmed. Fingers crossed for clear skies through the weekend. All the large main colas are coming down asap


----------



## ston-loc

Hate to do it this way, but better then leaving them outside to rot 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Word is that all of em?? Check out my video I posted


----------



## Kindbud

Nvm didn't read :48:


----------



## Kindbud

Bummer dude hope the rest survive


----------



## ston-loc

There's still a ton out there. I had fans blasting on them since I've been home and they seem pretty good, but look rough. Didn't lose any good stuff. Just had to harvest a little earlier than planning on parts of the cannatonics that hold up too well to the weight of the rain.


----------



## Kindbud

Yeah i feel yeah today was the first clear day hear rained hard for 3 days this weekend no rain and 80 should dry Em out


----------



## Rosebud

Oh Ston, big fat bummer. I am so sorry. I am glad you saved them. It is times like this I wish we all lived close and could all come and help each other.  we would be there for ya man... and just stick a cola or two in our shirts as we left.  hugs ston~


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Rose! Tell me about it! Would love the help right now. All my usual handful of helpers are irritating me right now too. Tell them it's time and I need help, all I'm getting is, I've got plans and can help next weekend.... Ugh... Not how it works. Girls ain't waiting on your schedule!


----------



## ston-loc

So I have the bulk of the Pineapple Express and Larry OG down. Started some on the big Nurse Larry, and I've gotta say, thee densest buds I've ever grown. Rock hard and I only took some of the lower ones. Tomorrow will be hitting the biggins. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Nice :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Just rolled a J of scrap trim Pineapple Express and smoked 1/4 of it...... Too high to trim :stoned: 

:rofl:


----------



## ston-loc

Get yer big sticks :fly: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Not too bad a haul for the afternoon solo. Nurse Larry. Still a handful more of these tops to take down 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

And a bunch of smaller branches went through the new trimming machine. Today was all from the large tote Nurse Larry. She still has this much or more to come down on her 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## bud88

Looking like some dank there Ston!!! 
 The _Pineapple Express is something that I'm interested? Whats it like? taste? aroma? High? or should I say.....Too High!! lol.....

Green Mojo for the home stretch!!!


----------



## Kindbud

Spread that bud on the screen out more jmo looks look some killer bud :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Super tight dense nugs on the Nurse Larry! 

Bud88, I can't wait to get a better opinion once I actually get to try some cured nugs. I literally rolled up a smalls scoop of leafy trim that was dry enough to smoke. Haha. Would trim for like 10 seconds then realize I wasn't trimming and just sitting there staring into nothing. Had to level out for like half an hour before I got back to work :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

Ston~ is Stoned~


----------



## ston-loc

Another fun day. Same all from that Nurse Larry, and still got a bunch of good nuggets on her. Wireless cable rules :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

I listen to music while trimming cant watch tv :48: nice haul i got so muxh more trimming ahead of me tok much work got lots of hash making material **** lil buds


----------



## ston-loc

Mostly listened to the last game of regular season. Then had 9ers game on. Not a huge football fan. Then naked and afraid.  Peter Tosh itunes radio while over by the compost pile getting rid of the garbage leaves and pm


----------



## Rosebud

Good working conditions looks like Ston.  Keep it up man.  Wonder how many pounds you got out there. I wonder what my Nurse will yield. I really am hoping for over a pound for sure.


----------



## ston-loc

How much I've already pulled just on that one nurse and how much is still on her, and how incredibly dense the buds are, I wouldn't be the least surprised if she clears 2lb on that plant alone. Haven't even touched the small pot nurse yet :48:  

I'm here at work right now catching whiffs. Pretty sure I wreak of all the resin soaked into my skin :rofl:


----------



## Kindbud

Lol nice haul their ston my hand stink and washed Em twice last night them gloves get old


----------



## ston-loc

Oh yeah!! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Nice bud hairy :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Hairy Nurse Larry


----------



## ston-loc

:watchplant:  I spy a few ambers in there. Guess the Cannatonic will be coming down soon 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MR1

Good job Ston-loc, nice trichs.


----------



## bud88

Some sweet lookin buds ya got there Ston....I may be in need of some nursing next spring...lol....Definitely a heavy set girl! :48:

:stoned:


----------



## ston-loc

Pushed the small five gallon nurse larry. She'll be coming down this weekend 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

A close up of her 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## bud88

ston-loc said:


> Pushed the small five gallon nurse larry. She'll be coming down this weekend



:aok::yay:


----------



## ston-loc

:48:


----------



## Kindbud

good job their ston :48: got a few coming down this week


----------



## ston-loc

New babies hatched :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Those are adorable. I would like a few hundred. I have never heard of a lady bird beetle that didn't have a larva stage....Learning all the time!


----------



## yooper420

Learning all the time, do not stop. It`ll keep your mind young. Peace.


----------



## ston-loc

:huh: 

Uhh, so them things aren't ladybugs. Some kind of beetle though. CRAZY!! They friggin turn green when they get full sized. Momma came to check in them??? :huh: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

First plant finally 100% down. Lots of pm, but tons of nice grenades were still left on the large Nurse Larry. They'll all get ISO'd, and filtered to be safe. Woohoo 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

looking good bud


----------



## Rosebud

Holy cow, look at that trunk.  Are you going to have any to smoke or is it all with PM? I hope you get to smoke some. Did it get amber?


OH MY GOSH on the lady bug not....wow. Green mom....who the heck new that. Do we still think they are beneficials?


----------



## ston-loc

Yeah Rose, got easily over a lb of smoke off the big one. Got to a little amber. Not much, but there where some on the tops when they came down. Just got down probably qp-hp that will get ISO'd.
The largest of the two cannatonics is what got hit bad. The other still needs more time and hasn't gotten pm yet, so we'll see.
The bugs, not too sure. The first time was on the small nurse Larry. Didn't see any obvious damage by the time they were all gone.


----------



## Rosebud

Trippy bugs Ston~

Glad you got that much. YAY. good to know.


----------



## bozzo420

mama beetle looks like the Japanese beetles that ate my raspberries this year and my grapes to. I was just glad they did not like eating pot. I did kill a couple off the plants. They are easy to see.


----------



## ston-loc

So three down completely. Back left two have all the good stuff down. Salvaging what's left for hash. Back right is a Cannatonic that hasn't barely been touched yet. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Cannatonic is not a dense grower. Looking into her more other reviews say the same. Big buds, but just not hard and tight. Really frosty. One cola is showing some amber, but most still milky. Like this 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Cannatonic has begun. Super sativa traits. Has a really unique, sweet smell to it. Off the plant and a rough garbage trim. To the table it goes 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

work work work


----------



## ston-loc

:48: to the left


----------



## ston-loc

Made a small experiment ISO of CBD hash oil. First time trying that. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Burp.... 

Still a good amount yet to make it into jars yet. :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MR1

That looks nice.:fly:


----------



## ston-loc

Just another October day here in NorCal :fly: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

Nice bushes ston! Nice haul too!


----------



## ston-loc

Did a dry ice extraction today of the snapped Cannatonic branches from the storm a few weeks ago. Got a little over two ounces of hash 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Wow, nice going Ston~  

All my plants are done....wow


----------



## ston-loc

The Cannatonic is amazing medecine! Euphoric, but not high if that makes sense. I have been piggybacking it with Pineapple Express. It's really cool the different feeling it gives. Can't wait for the mrs to give it a try. Was the initial reason I tried a high CBD strain. 
 The large tote Nurse Larry is the heavy hitter for this season. Almost 19 oz of her :48:


----------



## ston-loc

That's straight dense primo herb. Have a good amount that is going to oil that was suspect with pm also.


----------



## Rosebud

Glad you got that much outta the nurse. Hope she didn't have much pm.  I have no idea what I got outta her.  
Thanks for the great journal Ston~


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks for tagging along and helping make a great strain cross! :48:


----------



## ston-loc

That's all she wrote folks. To the boneyard they go. :48: to another successful grow and harvest. Thanks for sharing in the journey 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Good job Ston....


----------



## Rosebud

Have loved watching this journal... Great job Ston~

Hoola hoop? Did you do that while harvesting? You crazy guy you.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks JAAM and Rose. Wish we could all sit and share. Running to the disp in a bit. Some of this should be getting tested soon. Not that it matters to me personally. It all smokes great. Love tasting the difference between strains too. We'll see what the "pro's" have to say, hahaha. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Hula hoop keeps the workers happy on their mandatory union breaks Rose :rofl:


----------



## ston-loc

Jar porn  The top shelf 

View attachment image.jpg


----------

